# A person involved with the U.S. government will be assassinated



## rcfieldz (Mar 8, 2016)

*A person involved with the U.S. government will be assassinated . *
*This will change the direction of America. *


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 8, 2016)

You know something the rest of us don't?

Share it with the feebs, then.


----------

